# Disabling the reverse sensor via toggle???



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Let me start by saying that I LOVE the reverse sensors (when they work properly). The problem with them is when the sensors are covered with snow/ice. After a while, pushing that "off" button everytime I back-up gets old.
I want to wire a toggle to disable it when I'm plowing, and allow it to function correctly otherwise. 
Has anyone done this? I can't find the circuit that runs it (I was fully prepared to pull the fuse last weekend).
Any thoughts???


----------



## Realdealoo8 (Dec 8, 2006)

an easy way would be just splice into one of the rear sensors wires and put that on a switch. When one sensor does not work the system shuts it self off. trust me I know I have 1 bad sensor lol


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

I also thought of trying to do something like this. I thought of unplugging the speaker which is easy to do with my Excursion. Drives me nuts when plowing. Let me know if you end up putting a switch in.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

I think I might wire a switch through the speaker.... sounds like the easiest "quick-fix"... 
The speaker is in the passanger kick panel right?


----------



## salt dogg (Nov 15, 2008)

how come everytime you back up you need to hit the switch? i only need to do it once, unless you shut the truck off than you will need to do it again.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

salt dogg;935671 said:


> how come everytime you back up you need to hit the switch? i only need to do it once, unless you shut the truck off than you will need to do it again.


Everytime I put it in reverse it activates the sensors. If I hit the button, it disables the sensors - but only as long as it's in reverse. Once I take it out of reverse, the system forgets that I hit the button.... so, the sensors function evertime I go into reverse. Which makes me have to hit the button everytime I shift into R.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grec-o-face;935678 said:


> Everytime I put it in reverse it activates the sensors. If I hit the button, it disables the sensors - but only as long as it's in reverse. Once I take it out of reverse, the system forgets that I hit the button.... so, the sensors function evertime I go into reverse. Which makes me have to hit the button everytime I shift into R.


Something it wrong with your system. Mine only had to be turned off once per start of the truck.

And I hated it, since it only works under 10 MPH and with obstacles that are too close at that speed.

Something happened to it, because it hasn't worked for some time now and I LOVE that.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

I unplugged the speaker, which puts the system into OFF mode. I decided to take another route (at least right now). I figured I would just tap into the wires at the switch ---- But there are 5 wires. hmmmmm
I figure one is POWER, one is GROUND, one is for ILLUMINATING THE SWITCH, then there are two more.... 
Does anyone know which wires are which???

(I'm sure I'm over-working this - there's def an wasier way to do it - but I seem to ALWAYS do ****e the hard way...


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

change of plans.... 
If I unplug the "OFF button" it doesnt disable the system, so It looks like I'll have to splice into one of the speaker wires.

Mark Oomkes, do you think my "OFF button" might be bunk? Maybe that's why I have to press it everytime I go into R...????


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have to push mine every reverse cycle as well.


----------



## Gumpy52 (Nov 29, 2009)

I looked at the wiring diagram, the 5 wires feed into the GEM computer, you are better off cutting the black/pink wire at the speaker in the right hand door pillar trim panel and and wiring a switch to that.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

rb8484;937797 said:


> I have to push mine every reverse cycle as well.


cool, so I'm not alone.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Gumpy52;937808 said:


> I looked at the wiring diagram, the 5 wires feed into the GEM computer, you are better off cutting the black/pink wire at the speaker in the right hand door pillar trim panel and and wiring a switch to that.


that's my plan!!!! I'm just going to run the wires to a toggle and bury it below the knee bolster - I don't want another switch mounted to the dash.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

grec-o-face;938404 said:


> cool, so I'm not alone.


Yeah, I thought it was stupid that it dont cycle with the key and that it cylces with the reverse. I was thinking of putting a switch at the speaker as well, just havent had the time!


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

So it's all wired now and works just fine. I ran out of time, so I left a long wip in the glovebox. My plan is to find a clever place to mount (semi-hidden) the switch - but who knows, I may just shorten the wires and leave it in the glovebox.
When I flip the switch, the OFF lights up and stays lit. PERFECT!


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks like it works great for you. I need to do the same thing to mine now!! Except my speaker is in the rear of my Excursion. I think I will find what wire from the factory switch goes to the speaker and tap into it there. I just need to do it!! 
Thanks for the info and pics!!


----------

